# Bellator HW Tournament



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You cnts aren't posting it so I will.

Chael Sonnen
Rampage Jackson
Fedor Emelianenko
Frank Mir
Roy Nelson
Ryan Bader
King Mo
Matt Mitrione


Bit disappointed Lashley isn't in there (instead of King Mo). I'd have also liked to see someone from Bellator, maybe Justin Wren or Javy Ayala, get an opportunity.

I hope Chael trains for this. If he trains his ass off, like really really trains, and juices to the max, he has a shot against Nelson, Mitrione and Rampage. I think I read it's Mir Vs Fedor first.

Chael Sonnen - Even at HW, a trained and juiced Sonnen can take most of these guys down.

Rampage Jackson - No chance. Slow striking, even slower at the weight he'll be.

Fedor Emelianenko - Can beat one or two, but too KOable.

Frank Mir - Too KOable but against someone like Sonnen or Mo, he has a sub opportunity.

Roy Nelson - Can knockoff any of the above, but loses to the rest imo.

Ryan Bader - If he doesn't win this he should retire cause that's ridiculous.

King Mo - I hate him but he's great at basically Chael Sonnening people. If not Bader, Mo takes this.

Matt Mitrione - Best striker of the lot. Maybe a little too chinny, so Nelson is a fear, but I think he makes it to the final if he doesnt meet Mo or Bader.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Roy Nelson wins this.

Thats how bad the rest are. I mean theres only 3 other HW's in there.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> Roy Nelson wins this.
> 
> Thats how bad the rest are. I mean theres only 3 other HW's in there.


You think Nelson keeps it standing with Bader or King Mo? I'd fancy Mitrione to outbox him too.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You think Nelson keeps it standing with Bader or King Mo? I'd fancy Mitrione to outbox him too.


Nelson has a ground game too, a good chin. He's already beat Mitrione pretty easily.

I only see him being beat by decision, but I can't see him losing to the LHW's and HW's have no durability.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> Nelson has a ground game too, a good chin. He's already beat Mitrione pretty easily.
> 
> I only see him being beat by decision, but I can't see him losing to the LHW's and HW's have no durability.


I forgot Nelson Vs Mitrione actually.

I think Nelson has absolutely nothing off his back. Nothing off his top actually. A few decent takedowns every now and again but a nothingness top game of smothering.

That'd probably be enough against most. But King Mo and Bader easily decision him imo. I think being smaller, and having any athleticism, in this tournament is enough. Phil Davis instead of Faber is a lock. Faber isn't cause....welll....Tito Ortiz.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I forgot Nelson Vs Mitrione actually.
> 
> I think Nelson has absolutely nothing off his back. Nothing off his top actually. A few decent takedowns every now and again but a nothingness top game of smothering.
> 
> That'd probably be enough against most. But King Mo and Bader easily decision him imo. I think being smaller, and having any athleticism, in this tournament is enough. Phil Davis instead of Faber is a lock. Faber isn't cause....welll....Tito Ortiz.


If Nelson gets Bader or Mo to the ground, he'll sap their cardio and decision them. If they can keep it standing and keep away from his power they'll decision him. I agree Bader and Mo are the biggest threats, but they are still essentially LHW. Nelson is my pick, with Bader a close 2nd.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> If Nelson gets Bader or Mo to the ground, he'll sap their cardio and decision them. If they can keep it standing and keep away from his power they'll decision him. I agree Bader and Mo are the biggest threats, but they are still essentially LHW. Nelson is my pick, with Bader a close 2nd.


How do you fancy Nelson against Lashley, Wren or Kongo?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> How do you fancy Nelson against Lashley, Wren or Kongo?


I think he beats Kongo.

Honestly I've not seen much of Wren to make an informed judgement.

Lashley would be interesting though wouldn't it? I'd still favour Nelson though.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> I think he beats Kongo.
> 
> Honestly I've not seen much of Wren to make an informed judgement.
> 
> Lashley would be interesting though wouldn't it? I'd still favour Nelson though.


Kongo in Bellator has been awesome. Really boring but his wrestling has been good. Still probably gets KOed by Nelson.

Wren is a big dudeand a solid wrestler. Probably too slow for that right hand but definitely outwrestles Nelson.

Lashley would ragdoll Nelson early but gas out horribly. It'd be a close fight, but it'd be down to how tired Nelson gets and if Lashley can keep taking him down after the first.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Love this, I see Nelson as the favourite but interested to see if Mitrione really has got better, Bader and Mir with an outside chance also.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I think Nelson or Bader take this as well.

I also think it's a travesty to have 4 LHW'a in a HW tourney while leaving out Kongo who's on a 5-0 tear right now. I honestly think the UFC should scoop him back up if he's up for that. I've been saying that for a while now


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

systemdnb said:


> I think Nelson or Bader take this as well.
> 
> I also think it's a travesty to have 4 LHW'a in a HW tourney while leaving out Kongo who's on a 5-0 tear right now. I honestly think the UFC should scoop him back up if he's up for that. I've been saying that for a while now


The idea of this is just fun. Yeah, the title is on the line, which hurts a little bit for a guy like Kongo (who's absolutely an alternate) but really, this is just supposed to be mental. For example, Rory MacDonald is annoyed he wasn't brought in to be a part of it and wants to be on standby.


Honestly, at this sort of level, I'm happy to see how smaller guys like Rory or Chael fair. Obviously those two are levels apart, but guys like Nelson have so little all round skills. Mitrione can be taken down or caught, Nelson can be taken down or danced away from, Fedor can be KOed, Mir can get beat anywhere. It's very interesting when you mix up the weights, for me.

I would have liked to see maybe Wren or Lashley in this. I've been sort of touting Lashley for a while, including a thread on here, but unfortunately in his last 2+ years he's been more interested in pro wrestling again meaning he's lost the opportunity to really have any sort of lasting run. Wren is Bellator through and through, that'd have been cool.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is basically light heavyweights fighting up and yeah I'm bummed out that guys like Kongo and Lashley aren't in this. It should be heavyweights and not light heavyweights not cutting weight but it's still a decent pool of fighters to say the least. Will be interesting to see how this tournament goes.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I see another WWE guy is coming to Bellator HW division next year.

I can remember his name full name but Jack lispyface


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Jack Swagger. Big dude, apparently great amateur wrestling background. Thing that's weird about him is he has massive arms and legs. If he could ever jab he could have been great but that alone could be a huge benefit for his wrestling game. I see him doing well, and anhiliating the cans he gets fed.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if there's going to be a MMA match between Swagger and Lashley or if they are just going to fight in TNA/Global Force Wrestling.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I was kinda excited, that it was a tournament... but then read that it's going to be year+ long and there's only going to be one tournament fight per card.. what kind of tournament is that? 

Obviously, fighting more than once a night is probably too much to ask these days, but at least they could've put multiple tournament fights to watch in a card at once... now it's just washed up dudes 

The only thing that makes this thing interesting for me now is that Rory McDonald supposedly is a replacement for the tournament, so here's hoping someone gets injured!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> I wonder if there's going to be a MMA match between Swagger and Lashley or if they are just going to fight in TNA/Global Force Wrestling.


Jack Swagger isn't signed to Impact Wrestling and there is no deal in place between Impact and Bellator.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spite said:


> I think he beats Kongo.


Only took him around 2 minutes to KO Kongo last time they fought.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Only took him around 2 minutes to KO Kongo last time they fought.


Forgot they'd even fought.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The idea of this is just fun. Yeah, the title is on the line, which hurts a little bit for a guy like Kongo (who's absolutely an alternate) but really, this is just supposed to be mental. For example, Rory MacDonald is annoyed he wasn't brought in to be a part of it and wants to be on standby.
> 
> 
> Honestly, at this sort of level, I'm happy to see how smaller guys like Rory or Chael fair. Obviously those two are levels apart, but guys like Nelson have so little all round skills. Mitrione can be taken down or caught, Nelson can be taken down or danced away from, Fedor can be KOed, Mir can get beat anywhere. It's very interesting when you mix up the weights, for me.
> ...


I'm sorry but I think Rory would get murked vs almost everyone in this tourney. I think a good punch against Mir would do it and he would probably easily beat the dog piss out of Chael. Everyone else beats Rory all day. What would he weigh? 206?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And I thought I had a lack of humor lol


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

systemdnb said:


> I'm sorry but I think Rory would get murked vs almost everyone in this tourney. I think a good punch against Mir would do it and he would probably easily beat the dog piss out of Chael. Everyone else beats Rory all day. What would he weigh? 206?


So he could already beat 25% of the tournament you think?

Against some of these, they are gonna be breathing heavy after the first. Just dancing around them could potentially do it. Fedor would probably lose striking to Rory in 2017.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So he could already beat 25% of the tournament you think?
> 
> Against some of these, they are gonna be breathing heavy after the first. Just dancing around them could potentially do it. Fedor would probably lose striking to Rory in 2017.


I think dancing around may work against those 265+lbs behemoths. Emelianenko would just charge forward and eventually catch McDonald who most likely wouldn't have enough power to drop his incoming opponent.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> I think dancing around may work against those 265+lbs behemoths. Emelianenko would just charge forward and eventually catch McDonald who most likely wouldn't have enough power to drop his incoming opponent.


Can Fedor just march forward and catch anyone?

MacDonald would get destroyed by Bader, King Mo...but I could definitely see him easily leg kicking Roy Nelson or Rampage Jackson and then getting out of dodge. Those guys don't have any explosiveness (and even if they did, they would be much slower than guys Rory usually grapples with). Rory would struggle to hurt any of them, but if we're talking points, I could see Rory beating Rampage and Nelson (Fedor would finally switch to grappling again imo). Sonnen and Mir would get stopped by Rory imo. Mitrione, Bader and King Mo probably stop him.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Can Fedor just march forward and catch anyone?


Emelianenko kind of made his career like that. Now his chin doesn't hold up against those HWs anymore, but against a bloated WW it should.



> MacDonald would get destroyed by Bader, King Mo...but I could definitely see him easily leg kicking Roy Nelson or Rampage Jackson and then getting out of dodge. Those guys don't have any explosiveness (and even if they did, they would be much slower than guys Rory usually grapples with). Rory would struggle to hurt any of them, but if we're talking points, I could see Rory beating Rampage and Nelson (Fedor would finally switch to grappling again imo). Sonnen and Mir would get stopped by Rory imo. Mitrione, Bader and King Mo probably stop him.


Yes, pulling a Condit vs. Diaz might work on points against a lot of them.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well back when Fedor was able to get things done and had a solid chin that worked but he has a glass chin now.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> Emelianenko kind of made his career like that. Now his chin doesn't hold up against those HWs anymore, but against a bloated WW it should.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, pulling a Condit vs. Diaz might work on points against a lot of them.


Fedor was once a grappler though. He isn't now.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He could still potentially grapple.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

He could. He could definitely out grapple Maldonado. He could maybe out grapple Mitrione. If he doesn't do it, you can't say he can do it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The problem as you said is that he forgets to actually grapple and instead fights.


----------

